# Probably overkill



## Phaethar (Oct 7, 2019)

After the last couple of winters, I decided to upgrade my little 24" Sno-Tek this year. My driveway has a decent incline, I have a fair amount of sidewalk to clear, and I get to dig out the mailboxes after the plow goes by. So, I ended up with an Ariens Platinum 28 SHO with RapidTrak (model 921057). Purchased from a local dealer along with the extended warranty deal for $99 right now. 

Will be my first unit with heated grips and a headlight! 

We've only had a little snow so far this season, and likely won't get any real snow until December. As much as I get tired of winter, I'm excited to try this thing out on some real snow!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice upgrade indeed! Congrats.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I hope you kept the old one for a backup!....hate to see the old girl put out to pasture.......


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

No such thing as overkill. Too much snowblower just means you get to go back inside the warm house sooner!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

what is this "overkill" that you speak of ??


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

You only live once, might as well have a decent size snowblower with heated grips.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL, … Overkill is my six snowblowers ….


----------



## Phaethar (Oct 7, 2019)

I'll probably try and sell the old one. Don't really need 2 snowblowers in the garage. Hopefully I can find a good home for it. 



Also trying to attach a couple pics of the new one. Not sure I have a high enough post count yet though.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Cool is that a new trak design???? More drop shaped the oval....???


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

Well i would take the Tekkie you have there...but if Mr. and Ms. Tekkie cuddle too much...I might have to deal with a few little Tekkies running around...ROFL!!:laugh:


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

No such thing as "Probably overkill".
If you get a real storm you will wish you had even more.
My pro 36" machine has a 420cc engine. It's still too small with a 2' storm. 
I watch youtube of these guys who mount V8 engines on a snowblower. Yeah if I had the room I'd own one. LOL


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The drive looks like a Track merged with a Wheel … must be a Traeel … Not quite a Track and not quite a Wheel. ...


----------



## Phaethar (Oct 7, 2019)

That's the RapidTrak system. In the pics that were taken, it was in wheel mode, which is why it's angled like that. It lets the machine handle like a wheeled unit. I can move it around with the engine off unlike a lot of track snowblowers. 

Pulling the lever on the handle will drop the back part of the track down and put the unit in track mode. Pulling the lever and lifting the handlebars up and then releasing will put it into dig mode. It pushes the nose down and is good for digging close to the ground, or through deep and/or compact snow. 

Looking forward to trying it all out.. just need some snow now!

https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products/snow-blowers/rapidtrak


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Phaethar said:


> I'll probably try and sell the old one. Don't really need 2 snowblowers in the garage. Hopefully I can find a good home for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also trying to attach a couple pics of the new one. Not sure I have a high enough post count yet though.


always have a back up.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That Rapidtrack is a very nice machine, but gatta tell you, I would never put out that much money, even if I was a millionaire ……


LOL, …. I guess I am a penny pincher ….


----------

